# Tell me what you think, BeaverTail eldiablo,majek RFL, or Shoalwater!



## Southernaggie83 (Oct 19, 2010)

Im in the market for my first boat and have been racking my brains the last couple of weeks. These are the three boats i am thinking id like to pull the trigger on but id like to ask 2cool members to tell me there thoughts. I have looked at the stats of the Beavertail Eldiablo 18' poleing skiff, this boats suppose to come out any day and its gonna start at 18900. The next boat im looking at is the 21' Majek RFL with a TRP. the third boat i really like is the 19' or 21' shoalwater. Been to portland and talked to Carol Foley about the shoalwater and i gotta say that salt n soul boat is a slick looking boat. another issue im having is about the shoalwater is what motor to put on it if i do decide to got with this boat. Yamahammer or Etech. Any advice would greatly help. This is my first boat to own so im try to make sure i get what i want. Thanks


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

What fishing style are you likely to use? If its purely flats fishing, the only boat i would recommend is the 21rfl the trp is an excellent option. It will hands down out perform any other boat in that application period............... If its open water and flats combined where you intend to cross lots of open water, some type of cat hull is prolly a better option. I ran an rfl for 4 years and when it was time to replace, i couldn't drag myself away from the perfomance of the rfl, I just went out and bought a new 21rfl. If you would like to see what an rfl is capable i'd love to take you out for a spin and some fishing, I might even have some videos to show you. lol

chuck


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

The beavertail will limit you.. Be quite aware of that before you make your decision. I have a beavertail B1 and its a awesome boat. However, I would never own it as just the only boat I have.

The Majek will go anywhere .. it basically runs in humidity but can kick your butt in a chop....

The shoalwater will eat most chop up and run skinny as well....

If you go with the shoalwater, Go YAMAHA all the way...

my 2 cents


----------



## Southernaggie83 (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks guys for the input, I fish lots of shallow spots but also like the drift, id like to see some videos of your redfishline, and if its cool id like go out with you one of these days. Im a big yamaha fan and would love to to own a 150 trp no matter what boat i own. As for the beavertail micro skiff what kinds of limits are we talking about?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

I took a test drive on a new 21ft Shoalwater Cat with a vmax 150 TRP, and it was very impressive. High 40's for speed, awesome holeshot, smooth in rough waters and dry. Needless to say I bought a Shoalwater after that with a Yamaha and we are enjoying every minute. El Campo Boating Center has 2 21cats in stock so go see for yourself.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

If you decide on a Shoalwater a LWP is a must. So figure that extra expense in if you want an E-Tec. Unless you go with a 200...I think they come factory with the LWP


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

A Beavertail or any poling skiff will be quite limiting in terms of how many people or how much gear you can have on board: 2 people is best, 3 max. I have a poling skiff myself (Maverick), but I wouldn't recommend that type of boat to someone unless they really plan to spend most of their time poling in skinny water and sight casting to fish. If that's what you want to do, you can't beat a poling skiff. They're super easy to trailer, launch, recover. You can run all day on about 6 gallons of gas.

If you want to carry more people and gear, frequently cross big open water, and don't care about poling and sight fishing - get the Majek or Shoalwater or similar style boat.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ummmmmmmm

sea trial them first ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Out of those I would go with an RFL or a Shoalwater 21 Cat. Forget the poling skiff, just put a trolling motor on the front and save yourself the hassle. Go with a Yamaha, NO E-tecs!!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Buy used...if your needs change sell and do something different. Your needs and desires WILL change with time, especially with your first boat. Just my opinion TW


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

OR arrange a trip with Texxan1 He will teach you a lot about boats and fishing at the same time. Worth the money. TW


----------



## Southernaggie83 (Oct 19, 2010)

i like the used idea but you cant hardly find a 21 or 19 shoalwater for sale, i did find two rfl at ronnies that i wanna go and look at but i think im gonna take railbird up on his offer. thanks again for all the advise it helps a lot.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Out of those I would go with an RFL or a Shoalwater 21 Cat. Forget the poling skiff, just put a trolling motor on the front and save yourself the hassle. Go with a Yamaha, NO E-tecs!!


I promise you a trolling motor on the front won't accomplish what a technical poling skiff can.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

How about a Shallow Sport?


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*new boat*



Southernaggie83 said:


> Im in the market for my first boat and have been racking my brains the last couple of weeks. These are the three boats i am thinking id like to pull the trigger on but id like to ask 2cool members to tell me there thoughts. I have looked at the stats of the Beavertail Eldiablo 18' poleing skiff, this boats suppose to come out any day and its gonna start at 18900. The next boat im looking at is the 21' Majek RFL with a TRP. the third boat i really like is the 19' or 21' shoalwater. Been to portland and talked to Carol Foley about the shoalwater and i gotta say that salt n soul boat is a slick looking boat. another issue im having is about the shoalwater is what motor to put on it if i do decide to got with this boat. Yamahammer or Etech. Any advice would greatly help. This is my first boat to own so im try to make sure i get what i want. Thanks


 Thanks for the comment on Salt & Sol... We love it. The 21 CAT is sweet and would be a great boat for all applications, shallow, rough, drift etc... the 150 would push it just fine. Etechs now have low water pick up, not sure if they are on all new 2011, check with Carol. I can tell you that Carol and the gang at Portland are GREAT. If you want customer service after you buy, they are the ones to go with. All engines have issues at some point, so I want to know I have a great mechanic and they have great ones!!! Majek is a great boat, but will beat your insides if you go rough at all. Good luck, test drive them all that will tell you what you want hands down. think the 21 will win the bid....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

flatscat will go shallower and handle chop better then a RFL. Beavertail I have no idea. Shoalwater prob compares pretty close to a Flatscat but I don't think any boat will beat a Flatscat unless its something small Like a Mowdy s-10 or Chiquita. IMO.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> flatscat will go shallower and handle chop better then a RFL. Beavertail I have no idea. Shoalwater prob compares pretty close to a Flatscat but I don't think any boat will beat a Flatscat unless its something small Like a Mowdy s-10 or Chiquita. IMO.


Im guessing you own a flatscat, and thats why your biased to it. 
Pretty funny post.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> flatscat will go shallower and handle chop better then a RFL. Beavertail I have no idea. Shoalwater prob compares pretty close to a Flatscat but I don't think any boat will beat a Flatscat unless its something small Like a Mowdy s-10 or Chiquita. IMO.


you owe me a coke cause i just blew it out of my nose laughing so hard.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

I not usually a cheerleader but a flatscat shallower than a RFL ,,, I need some evidence. Maybe on sand??? Not mud I would think. BTW light on the butter


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Haters as usual on 2cruel. No I don't own a flatscat but I have been in one a lot. Its very smooth and dry and super shallow. Can u honestly tell me a rfl is smoother then any cat? I'm giving my opinion like everyone else if u don't like it go ?>ck yourself!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Haters as usual on 2cruel. No I don't own a flatscat but I have been in one a lot. Its very smooth and dry and super shallow. Can u honestly tell me a rfl is smoother then any cat? I'm giving my opinion like everyone else if u don't like it go ?>ck yourself!


I must not have rode in a Shoalwater cat before....? they will beat the hell out if you at least the older 21 will.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

www.desperadoboats.com


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

We aren't laughing at that part in your post. Its pretty obvious a rfl will knock your teeth out in chopy water. I just believe the rfl is pretty hard to beat unless your in a s10, but this isn't a who's boat is shallower thread so lets get back to business. Sounds like you need to run pretty shallow so I think you should jump in a rfl and other shallow running boats you have listed and see how they compare.....


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

IMO the top of the Texas boats are Shallow Sport,Tran and Majek FlatsCat wouldn't be so bad if someone other than Bill Allison owned it.h:


----------



## 06z71 (Dec 22, 2009)

x2 on tom weber........buy used and if you dont like it sell it and buy something else that way ur not upside down if you buy a new boat that you stop liking, imo i just sold my dargel skout and it took me everywhere in the llm if your leaning towards an rfl my buddy just picked up a 2010 18ft majek rfl with the option of yamaha 90 4 stroke or 90 etec (he went with the yamaha) brand new boat for 19,950 at south padre island sales


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Haters as usual on 2cruel. No I don't own a flatscat but I have been in one a lot. Its very smooth and dry and super shallow. Can u honestly tell me a rfl is smoother then any cat? I'm giving my opinion like everyone else if u don't like it go ?>ck yourself!


I will tell you i honestly know a flatscat is smoother than an rfl. I will also tell you a flatscat will never, I repeat never, run shallower than a 21rfl. Now if you would say a flatscat can run crazy shallow, i will not argue. We a splitting hairs here talking maybe an inch to inch and a half difference in shallow running performance.

ps i lke lotsa butter in my popcorn.

chuck


----------



## Southernaggie83 (Oct 19, 2010)

great advise all, im taking it all in! for sure gonna go do some test driving. I think i will try and buy used that way i can test the limits of what ever boat i choose to buy and not really worry about jacking up a 30k $$$ boat. I got to see a video today of what a RFL will do and i know for a fact that the places this RFL was running are supper skinny because at high tide i went there with a kayak and its no joke. I have looked and looked and finding a used 21' shoalwater cat just isnt happening. these people like there shoalwaters. come on give a newby a break and go buy a 23' shoalwater and let me take that 21 off your hands. anyhow thats again for the oppenions im glad they are different.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

What is your budget and how hard you been looking for cats and shallow water boats? they have a ton on this boat for sale board... here are a few good lookers...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=308251

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=307157

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=305188

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=306879

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=303760


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I think his budget is less that $30k... Not sure but what I gathered.



InfamousJ said:


> What is your budget and how hard you been looking for cats and shallow water boats? they have a ton on this boat for sale board... here are a few good lookers...
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=308251
> 
> ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok, then he needs to go check this one out... looks like an awesome rig to me..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=307157


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I would look for a Tran,Majek or Shallow Sport before i looked at the rest.


----------



## Southernaggie83 (Oct 19, 2010)

i found a couple of 21 rfls and 2 21 shoalwater cats for sale, gonna check one of the 21 rfls out saterday. yeah i was thinking i wanted to spend no more then 28 on a new boat but the more i hear from you guys the more i think i should buy used to learn with and spend less now so that when i do figure out what i want i can sale and buy new with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Southernaggie83 (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks for the links InfamusJ.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

If youve never owned a boat, a great one to start off with is the Majek 16' Texas Skiff. Very foregiving little boat and if you get it stuck its alot easier to get unstuck than the bigger boats. Real easy to launch by yourself, and the little boat will force you to learn how to navigate shallow water pathways because once you cross big rough water in it, you wont want to do it again. Ive owned mine now for 6 + years and I would like to upgrade, however I would aslo like a way to keep the skiff cause its such a cool little boat.


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a 21 ft explorer tv with a 150 vmax TRP and love it. Takes chop very well and can get out of shallow enough water down here in the LLM.


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

I would recommed you start with a starter yet reliable boat. Be prepared to spend money even once you have purchased the boat. Keep in mind they are money pits if you are ok with that go ahead and start with a starter boat then upgrade. I got this kenner as a started boat and payed 2800 (it did not look as it does in these pics I added new gel coat, painted the engine, and buffed the exterior) Then I sold it for 6800 and upgraded to my explorer. Just my two cents.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

That is one clean looking Explorer.


----------



## Snapper Snatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

I just bought my first boat this past summer. Its a Bay Raptor 19' TV hull (same as shoalwater stealth) with 150 Vmax and love it. The TV hulls cut chop very well and run pretty skinny. 

Definitely buy used and don't spend a fortune. You will learn a lot within a couple of months of owning your boat as I have. You wouldn't want to screw up that boat/motor or have your boating needs change on you after you have bought a 30k boat. You would lose less on resale of an older boat versus a brand new one. Just my thoughts.


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

Just fyi. You could probably get a heck of deal on a flatscat right now. I know they have a bunch built right now ready to rig. I do own one and its been a great boat. Rail bird is correct, when it comes to running shallow you are splitting hairs on all the flats boats out there. Whatever you decide be responsible and very carefull when learning to drive a flats rig. All of them have their quirks. Good luck.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with most of the posts say above...if it's your first boat...buy used!!! I've had numerous boats over the years and finally found the one that works best for MY kind of fishing...21RFL. It all depends on what you want the boat to do. I have to say that the Shoalwater Cat looks very nice!!! Whichever one you decide on you won't be disappointed with the Yammy TRP!!! Have fun with your first boat and test drive them before you buy!!!

Late,
Cox


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

X10 on the trp


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Haters as usual on 2cruel. No I don't own a flatscat but I have been in one a lot. Its very smooth and dry and super shallow. Can u honestly tell me a rfl is smoother then any cat? I'm giving my opinion like everyone else if u don't like it go ?>ck yourself!


 ....the question here (in my mind) is this. You make valid points Devil, but is there an uglier boat than a FlatsCat? My 21' Shoal is sooooo pretty! Love ya brother! KF71


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> That is one clean looking Explorer.


 Thanks some friends call me crazy cuz I wash and dry the boat after every trip.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

OVERSIZE said:


> Thanks some friends call me crazy cuz I wash and dry the boat after every trip.


And thats why its in such great shape.

Kingfisher,Flatscats are cool looking rigs (IMO) that Shoalwater 21 is butt ugly (IMO) FlatsCat will out perform the 21 Shoalwater in the shallow water and in the chop those boats are tanks.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I wash,dry and wax mine after every trip but its also a bass boat. Got make it sparkle! If I was to own just one boat it would be a 17-20ft cat hull. I have been researching boats for 2yrs now and takin multiple rides. Majek illusion is one of my screen savers cause are just sweet lookin. That boat is too expensive for me and too big for me anyway. I like chiquitas but its a tad small. I fish out of a Flatscat in Rockport and it is freakin awesome. Oh yeah, Shallow sports are pretty freakin sweet too but out of buget. Hopefully when spring rolls around I can buy a friends 17ft. flatscat. Sooo do some real world testing and ask around and check all the forums. I have changed my mind about what boat I wanna buy 3x in 2 yrs. Don't rush it. And yes Flatscats are not beauty queens.


----------



## marley (Aug 26, 2010)

*Best Boat*

Do not over look a Shallow Sport! Test one. You will be sold!


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

Fish dont care how pretty your boat is. But the fish on the boat make all this difference in the world. I own a flatscat and have no complaints. 12 years old and still going strong. No doubt there are much prettier boats out there if its a beauty contest your after. my.02


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Oversize,*

I too have an Explorer, and noticed your deck storage lids. Are they water tight, and if so, who makes and sells them? I tried to send you a PM, but was unable to for some reason. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The new Shoalwater 21 Cat rides much better than the old ones do.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I love this thread, I'm in the same boat as you, no pun intended. I've been looking for the past few weeks. I'm in no hurry, looking at used but new is not out of the question. I was out with Railbird a few weeks ago and I can tell you this. We were super skinny but a word of caution. Running that skinny warrants knowlege of what your boat and skills are capable of. It's not all boat. The boat is the tool, there is a lot of skill also involved in being able to run skinny and not get into trouble. I certainly am no expert at shallow water but being out on the water one time with Railbird you will quickly learn there is a lot more to it then just steering and throttle. That's a great gesture by Chuck and I'd certainly take him up on it. For that matter ride in all of them if possible so you can decide if dry and less pounding is what you want. I really didn't notice the rough ride in Railbirds RFL but then I've not been in a cat designed hull yet. I've been told that a Flatscat will maneuver better in shallow water then the other tunnel hull designs. Able to turn sharper without blowing out the tunnel. I do not know if that is true or not. The only sure way is have someone demo it for you and ride and see for yourself. That's my intention and that's why I'm in no hurry. So until I get my boat, I'll just be content on being a gas buyer. One final thought, everyone will probably be partial to the boat or type they own. I don't think there is one boat that will do it all so it really depends on what you want it to do. So I plan on getting something that will do what I want it to do 100% of the time. The rare occaision I'd like to do something else, I'll buy someones gas. Good luck,


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*You are right WVNative,*

every boat is a compromise. If you really want a shallow operating boat look at the rig some of these crabbers use where they have the engine mounted in the middle of the boat. Once, I was in water so shallow my kayak was doing good to float and one of those guys came flying back into the area I was in, cleaned out his traps, and took off again. I was impressed, and have always wanted to see the bottom of one of them, and how they have them rigged up. Enjoy your hunt for the boat that will satisfy you 100% of the time.


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

fishnstringer said:


> I too have an Explorer, and noticed your deck storage lids. Are they water tight, and if so, who makes and sells them? I tried to send you a PM, but was unable to for some reason. Thanks in advance for your input.


They are pretty good at keeping water out they have a tight seal over the weatherstrip that helps. Unfortunately I painted them this summer and removed the sticker of the manufacturer and don't remember who it was. They are made out of aluminum with Sarasota stainless hardware. I bought new hardware for them online Check ebay they may have similar lids.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> And thats why its in such great shape.
> 
> Kingfisher,Flatscats are cool looking rigs (IMO) that Shoalwater 21 is butt ugly (IMO) FlatsCat will out perform the 21 Shoalwater in the shallow water and in the chop those boats are tanks.


 Ouch!!! How "shallow" are we talking about? "Tanks" in the chop??? Maybe I better look again to make sure I've got a real Shoalwater. I've never been soaked yet. But here again, what kind of chop are you talking about? I got sense enough to stay in the bayou when it's blowing 40 and white capping 5'ers. I hear you "my boat can get on plane in 4" of water" guys all the time. What the hell are you doing in 4" of water??? As far as being "butt ugly", well I guess everybodies got an opinion. Mine is, I won't buy a FlatsCat unless I can afford two. One to $**t in and one to cover it up with! IMHO o'course. KF71


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

I went to buy a RFL but ended up with an Illusion, in my mind you can't go wrong with any Majek and Kresta's has the best deal out there.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> Ouch!!! How "shallow" are we talking about? "Tanks" in the chop??? Maybe I better look again to make sure I've got a real Shoalwater. I've never been soaked yet. But here again, what kind of chop are you talking about? I got sense enough to stay in the bayou when it's blowing 40 and white capping 5'ers. I hear you "my boat can get on plane in 4" of water" guys all the time. What the hell are you doing in 4" of water??? As far as being "butt ugly", well I guess everybodies got an opinion. Mine is, I won't buy a FlatsCat unless I can afford two. One to $**t in and one to cover it up with! IMHO o'course. KF71


You must have the new 21 cat...? the old 21 cat (2004 or so) couldn't get on plane in the ICW either way they are tanks..like a dumpster Shoalwater quality has gone down in the last few years...good luck with yours.FlatsCat will run circles around it....IMO.h:


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> You must have the new 21 cat...? the old 21 cat (2004 or so) couldn't get on plane in the ICW either way they are tanks..like a dumpster Shoalwater quality has gone down in the last few years...good luck with yours.FlatsCat will run circles around it....IMO.h:


 Man, you got me on the ropes now!...No, mines not a cat. It's the boat the molds are used for the 21 Classic. A dumpster? A little harsh??? Mines a '91 and as far as I can tell, the quality is pretty good. However, I'm no expert. If I listen to you long enough maybe, just maybe I'll pick up a few tips. O'course it's hard to concentrate with all those FlatsCats runnin' circles around me....Anybody wanna' buy a POS Shoalwater. Hell, I'll pay someone to haul it off! Gotta get me two of them FlatsCat!!! IMHO o'course.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> Man, you got me on the ropes now!...No, mines not a cat. It's the boat the molds are used for the 21 Classic. A dumpster? A little harsh??? Mines a '91 and as far as I can tell, the quality is pretty good. However, I'm no expert. If I listen to you long enough maybe, just maybe I'll pick up a few tips. O'course it's hard to concentrate with all those FlatsCats runnin' circles around me....Anybody wanna' buy a POS Shoalwater. Hell, I'll pay someone to haul it off! Gotta get me two of them FlatsCat!!! IMHO o'course.


I'll take 150.00 to haul it off,but really if you have the Laguna hull (i think thats the year) those are pretty cool.IMHO Shoalwater has gone down hill in quality last few years.I do like those Flats Cats wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

scratch all of those boats and buy eric's jet drive cat!


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> I'll take 150.00 to haul it off,but really if you have the Laguna hull (i think thats the year) those are pretty cool.IMHO Shoalwater has gone down hill in quality last few years.I do like those Flats Cats wouldn't mind having one.


 I see your $150 and raise you $50....Wait a dern minute it's MY boat. I was trying to get a rise outta my BIL Waterwolf, he has one of them ugly things. Wake up Claydeaux, get in the fight for god sake! Guess he's cookin' something! Love ya man! And you too Cool Hand. KF71:cheers:


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I dug this one out of a dumpster earlier this year.....It was on top of a Flats Cat...........:doowapsta


----------



## majekfishing (May 8, 2008)

I guess I'll give my .02, if you want to run shallow, go with the 21 RFL w/Yammy 150 TRP. That's what I have and it's great. But, it does beat you to death in chop. Broke my trolling motor twice and finally took it off.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice tub MKK.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> I see your $150 and raise you $50....Wait a dern minute it's MY boat. I was trying to get a rise outta my BIL Waterwolf, he has one of them ugly things. Wake up Claydeaux, get in the fight for god sake! Guess he's cookin' something! Love ya man! And you too Cool Hand. KF71:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> Maybe I better look again to make sure I've got a real Shoalwater. I've never been soaked yet.





KINGFISHER71 said:


> No, mines not a cat. It's the boat the molds are used for the 21 Classic.


there is no way you own a laguna and have not been soaked at one time or another... I owned one, they are heavy boats full of wood and rode comfortable but keeping dry crossing a somewhat windy day bay, not a chance unless you drive like grandma or took the long way around...


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> there is no way you own a laguna and have not been soaked at one time or another... I owned one, they are heavy boats full of wood and rode comfortable but keeping dry crossing a somewhat windy day bay, not a chance unless you drive like grandma or took the long way around...


Yup...:cop:


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> Nice tub MKK.


Thanks........It works for what we use if for

I have a freind with a Flats Cat.........Its a nice boat too.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pick one of these and u cant go wrong!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

mkk said:


> Thanks........It works for what we use if for
> 
> I have a freind with a Flats Cat.........Its a nice boat too.


I don't own a FlatsCat.......I own a 18.5 Shallow Sport flushdeck :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> I don't own a FlatsCat.......I own a 18.5 Shallow Sport flushdeck :biggrin:


how shallow does it run? :biggrin: :cop:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> how shallow does it run? :biggrin: :cop:


Shut up Gilbert!!


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

you drive like grandma or took the long way around... Well there you go amigo! I drive exactly like grandma and take the long way around!


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

mkk said:


> I dug this one out of a dumpster earlier this year.....It was on top of a Flats Cat...........:doowapsta


 MKK, is that a rock driveway or did a gang of wild FlatCats run circles around till they shredded the concrete and blew it out? You must've been in the house puttin' dry clothes on. You're just another un-informed boat buyer that wasted his money on a Shoalwater. You ought to put it back in the dumpster where you found it. Just leave room for mine.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> MKK, is that a rock driveway or did a gang of wild FlatCats run circles around till they shredded the concrete and blew it out? You must've been in the house puttin' dry clothes on. You're just another un-informed boat buyer that wasted his money on a Shoalwater. You ought to put it back in the dumpster where you found it. Just leave room for mine.


Nah man you can just burn yours...rotten wood burns pretty fastsad4sm


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> Nah man you can just burn yours...rotten wood burns pretty fastsad4sm


 From a man that owns a Shallow Sport??? That's the pot calling the kettle black.:doowapsta


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Cougar!


----------



## Southernaggie83 (Oct 19, 2010)

Let's put um all to a test and fallow the leader so that all this gibberish will make since. All I wanna do is find a boat that will get me to the fish on any day! Thanks for the adv.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> From a man that owns a Shallow Sport??? That's the pot calling the kettle black.:doowapsta


My Shallow Sport does not have any wood in it.sad3sm


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Panga ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

southbay said:


> Cougar!


is trash


----------

